# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Monroe

## Perdita

James Nesbitt has reportedly landed the title role in ITV's new medical drama Monroe.

According to What's On TV, the Cold Feet star will play a neurosurgeon in the show, which revolves around patients, relatives and staff in a modern hospital.

The programme has previously been described as a replacement for The Bill and has been penned by Peter Bowker.

ITV's director of drama commissioning Laura Mackie said: "Monroe will breathe new life into the medical genre. I hope the combination of Pete's sharp and pacey script and Jimmy's performance as the charismatic surgeon will make this one of the most compelling new dramas for 2011."

Filming for the show is scheduled to begin in Leeds in September.

----------


## Perdita

Tracy-Ann Oberman is joining James Nesbitt in the second series of medical drama Monroe.

The former EastEnders actress has started filming the ITV1 show, in which she will play newly-appointed nurse specialist, Lizzie Clapham, who looks after the emotional wellbeing of the patients.

Drop The Dead Donkey star Neil Pearson is also joining the cast to play head of clinical services, Alistair Gillespie, a surgeon who faces the challenge of managing Nesbitt's character, difficult doctor Gabriel Monroe.

The new series, which is currently filming in Leeds, will revisit Monroe and the medical staff at St Matthew's hospital 18 months on from the end of series one. Know-it-all Monroe is facing a number of changes, as well as difficulties posed by his ex-wife and son Nick.

Returning to the cast are Sarah Parish and Tom Riley, who play heart surgeon Jenny Bremner and Monroe's best friend, anaesthetist Lawrence Shepherd. The pair are still together but they will soon face a threat to their relationship.

Producers said: "Our brilliant ensemble is even stronger than before, and at the centre is James Nesbitt's extraordinary performance as Gabriel Monroe."

----------


## alan45

....

----------


## alan45

.....

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...?107907-Monroe

Seems to be two threads for this show maybe a mod will merge please

----------

